# Nevada trip in early Nov.



## IrisSenior (Sep 10, 2019)

My hubby and I are booked for a trip to Las Vegas. Only booked for 3 nights and one is a show for the Beatles. How is the weather there? What do I wear. Thoughts on what to do that doesn't cost much?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 10, 2019)

You don't say when you're going or where you're staying.  This is a good place to start for weather forecasts.      
https://weather.com/weather/today/l/57967c01690ba3750e535bbbd2f1dbf172e599f2206db1b56c6194b2b9a51c1a
Be aware that hotels and casinos can be chilly, as is the desert climate when the sun goes down. Be sure to pack a sweater, light jacket long pants. As for what to do, it depends on what you like. Are you a lounge-by-the-pool person, or do you prefer museums or maybe long walks? If the kitschy appeals, you're going to the right place. 

Other than fancy restaurants, most people dress casually, but on the strip, downtown, and in casinos you'll see everything from wedding dresses to evening wear to scanty shorts and tanks to the grungiest of clothing.


----------



## norman (Sep 10, 2019)

Stay out of the casinos, you will lose your ass-sets.  They do have  the best entertainment in the world and beware of the *pickpocket people.  *We had a friend who lost a very nice diamond bracelet, the only thing she remembered was an apologetic man bumping into her.


----------



## jujube (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes, casinos can feel like walking into a meat locker, especially after coming in from the heat.  

Unless you're eating in a five-star restaurant, it doesn't really matter what you wear.  As StarSong says, you'll see it all....  Just make sure to wear comfortable shoes as you'll do a LOT of walking.  

As for "cheap", just walking from hotel to hotel is as cheap as it comes.  There's something interesting to see in all of them.  Stand on the big crossover down by MGM Grand at night and drink in all the neon.  See the fountain show in front of the Bellagio.


----------



## gennie (Sep 10, 2019)

I could spend days in Vegas just walking around looking at the new and different.  Just strolling through some hotel grounds and lobbies is a show unto itself.  

The casinos will take your money if you want to gamble but their restaurants serve fabulous food at reasonable prices because they want to keep their gambling patrons on site.  

Any dress is acceptable but you will get better service in at least Sunday Casual.  Comfort is the key, especially shoes.  No one will be looking at your clothes unless you have none and I wouldn't guarantee it even then.  Leave your good jewelry and other small valuables at home.

If you're flying in at dusk or later, try to get a window seat.  The night view of Vegas is like no other.

Pickpockets prey on the tourists as they will in any crowded city where your attention is easily drawn elsewhere.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 10, 2019)

Vegas used to be my favorite city, but no longer.  Stay away from Fremont St.  To me it's not safe on the side streets.  Anytime you have 12 ft high chain link fence adorned with razor wire on top protecting the parking garages you are admitting to a problem.  The out laying casinos are better for me.  The in house cafes are best, but the buffets are losing their luster.  Watch your valuables.  

As for dress, the shows most like to dress a little classier, but there is no real dress code, even the shoddy dressed have the cash the casino want.  Never seen a clothes policeman.  It can be cool or colder in November but not freezing most times.  Carry an umbrella and wear a light coat, jacket or sweater.  The water show is my favorite free event especially at night. People watching at it's best.  Don't try to drive LV Blvd.  The light transit used to be safe but we had an incident that was scary a few years back.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 10, 2019)

IrisSenior said:


> My hubby and I are booked for a trip to Las Vegas. Only booked for 3 nights and one is a show for the Beatles. How is the weather there? What do I wear. Thoughts on what to do that doesn't cost much?



Early November is usually pretty nice in Vegas....light jacket weather.  As for doing anything that doesn't cost much....good luck on that.  We're casino fans and go there about once a year...and usually budget at least $500 a day for gambling and meals....our hotel rooms are always free, since we've been casino fans for so many years.  There are some really great shows there...but, again, the ticket prices can be a bit pricey, and the good shows are often sold out days/weeks in advance.  As Roadwarrior said....stay away from Fremont Street....that area harbors all sorts of nuts.  The big casinos on the strip all have excellent security, and are much safer.....that shooter who killed so many from his room at Mandalay Bay was hopefully a one time event.  We were out there about 3 months ago, and security on the strip was quite visible.


----------



## win231 (Sep 10, 2019)

norman said:


> Stay out of the casinos, you will lose your ass-sets.  They do have  the best entertainment in the world and beware of the *pickpocket people.  *We had a friend who lost a very nice diamond bracelet, the only thing she remembered was an apologetic man bumping into her.


Smarter yet:  Don't wear any jewelry.


----------



## oldman (Sep 10, 2019)

Las Vegas was one of my favorite destinations to fly into. My planes were loaded with mostly happy vacationers going there for the first time and business passengers flying there to visit clients. Most everyone was in a good mood and ready to party.

Flying back out of Vegas was much different. Many passengers were somber and just wanted to sleep. 

If I had a layover while in Vegas, one of my favorite things to do was to drive out to Hoover Dam and just walk around, watch the water and people and to stand in two states at the same time. I find Hoover Dam very relaxing and a wonderment.


----------



## gennie (Sep 10, 2019)

oldman said:


> Las Vegas was one of my favorite destinations to fly into. My planes were loaded with mostly happy vacationers going there for the first time and business passengers flying there to visit clients. Most everyone was in a good mood and ready to party.
> 
> Flying back out of Vegas was much different. Many passengers were somber and just wanted to sleep.
> 
> If I had a layover while in Vegas, one of my favorite things to do was to drive out to Hoover Dam and just walk around, watch the water and people and to stand in two states at the same time. I find Hoover Dam very relaxing and a wonderment.



Hoover Dam was impressive as was the red rock country and Lake Mead  just beyond.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you for all your replies, they were helpful. We don't gamble really so we are really just there to look at the sights. Our show ticket has already been bought and we don't intend to drive.


----------



## 911 (Sep 11, 2019)

More than likely, you should be able to buy some escorted bus tours, so you won’t need a car rental.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 11, 2019)

oldman said:


> Las Vegas was one of my favorite destinations to fly into. My planes were loaded with mostly happy vacationers going there for the first time and business passengers flying there to visit clients. Most everyone was in a good mood and ready to party.
> 
> Flying back out of Vegas was much different. Many passengers were somber and just wanted to sleep.
> 
> If I had a layover while in Vegas, one of my favorite things to do was to drive out to Hoover Dam and just walk around, watch the water and people and to stand in two states at the same time. I find Hoover Dam very relaxing and a wonderment.


Sounds like Cleveland "in reverse"...lol.


----------



## Linda Doc (Feb 2, 2020)

At long last, finally planning a Vegas trip. I want to take a day just for a Hoover Dam/Grand Canyon excursion. One thing I've found out is that most of the hotels that have casinos are not smoke-free, so I'll stay in a Hilton, they are non-smoking. Not much of a fan of slots or poker, but I do love sports betting (not a big bettor by any means!) so I want to see some of the bigger sportsbooks at the Westgate, South Point, etc. Also I'm hoping to catch a show or two. Brooks and Dunn and Reba McIntyre have a Vegas residency.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 4, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> At long last, finally planning a Vegas trip. I want to take a day just for a Hoover Dam/Grand Canyon excursion. One thing I've found out is that most of the hotels that have casinos are not smoke-free, so I'll stay in a Hilton, they are non-smoking. Not much of a fan of slots or poker, but I do love sports betting (not a big bettor by any means!) so I want to see some of the bigger sportsbooks at the Westgate, South Point, etc. Also I'm hoping to catch a show or two. Brooks and Dunn and Reba McIntyre have a Vegas residency.



Enjoy.    Let me know if the water level has gone up any. Last time there, it was stunning how low the water was. When first built, the level was at the top of those entrance towers.


----------



## Linda Doc (Feb 4, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Enjoy.    Let me know if the water level has gone up any. Last time there, it was stunning how low the water was. When first built, the level was at the top of those entrance towers.
> 
> View attachment 90177


I sure will!


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 5, 2020)

I am originally from Nevada but from Reno. A lovely place to visit and Lake Tahoe is not too far away. It is quite a distance from Las Vegas though about an eight hour drive.


----------

